# Is this the CSOR Command Badge?



## danteh (28 Jun 2011)

I'm sure this is a stupid question but I'd just like to be sure

http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/38017_414654121430_523696430_5245597_5149633_n.jpg


----------



## REDinstaller (28 Jun 2011)

Its the CANSOFCOM Command badge.


----------



## ballz (28 Jun 2011)

Biggoals2bdone said:
			
		

> The 2 gentleman with the tan berets are merely wearing the RCR cap bage for officers and chief warrants respectively.  I've met these 2 in person, I can't make out the cap badge of the guy in the middle though.



The middle looks like the Infantry Corps cap badge but I don't know how he'd have the Brigade patch and stuff if he is still in training? I am sure someone will know shortly.


----------



## Michael OLeary (28 Jun 2011)

Looks like a photo before a graduation parade (and regimental badging) in Meaford(?). As the soldiers would know their postings by then, I suspect they were provided Brigade patches to be worn during the graduation ceremony.


----------



## daftandbarmy (28 Jun 2011)

Oh no... I looked. Now I'll have to eat my own head!


----------



## DirtyDog (28 Jun 2011)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Looks like a photo before a graduation parade (and regimental badging) in Meaford(?). As the soldiers would know their postings by then, I suspect they were provided Brigade patches to be worn during the graduation ceremony.


Definitely Meaford (although it seems they have painted over the RCR colours that circled the gym).  I would think the rest of your assumption is correct.


----------



## MikeL (28 Jun 2011)

Like what was said it is the CANSOF Command Badge, worn by all members of the Command - CSOR, JTF2, CJIRU, 427 SOAS and the HQ.  Aside from the SOBQ badge for Operators there is no CSOR specific insignia.  Also not all members of CANSOF are wearing those command badges yet(limited stock at this time I would assume)

danteh, why do you have such a fascinationfor all things CSOR and JTF2? I've seen a number of your threads on this forum and another asking what equipment is used, uniforms worn, etc by members of these units.


----------



## danteh (28 Jun 2011)

I dunno I just have always had in interest in special forces.

But yeah was my grad parade (not me in the pic) in Meaford about a year ago.


----------



## klink1983 (29 Sep 2011)

What is the CWO wearing above his medals? I have seen that before around the base but I do not want to look like a tourist asking someone.....


----------



## Journeyman (29 Sep 2011)

klink1983 said:
			
		

> What is the CWO wearing above his medals?








The CF Escargot Fork & Sushi Award   :nod:




OK, it's a Ship's Diver Badge   

...and almost impossible to see, but the RSM has the miniature CF parachute wings on the pocket below the medals


----------



## Haggis (30 Sep 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

>



Ship and Shallow Water Diver's badge to be correct.



			
				Journeyman said:
			
		

> ...and almost impossible to see, but the RSM has the miniature CF parachute wings on the pocket below the medals



Right above his SOAC badge.


----------



## chrisf (30 Sep 2011)

klink1983 said:
			
		

> I do not want to look like a tourist asking someone.....



The only stupid question is the question asked...

That's how I found out what a caubeen was... and I still think it looks weird


----------



## Journeyman (30 Sep 2011)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Ship and Shallow Water Diver's badge to be correct.


I'm more than happy to be corrected, but I _believe_ the "Shallow Water Diver - Land Force" designation officially disappeared in 1982 with the approval of "Combat Diver" -- a separate qualification within the Engineers. Anyone else in the Army who did a dive course (OK, except Dive Medicine) is wearing a Ship's Diver Badge. 

Calling it a "Ship's Diver Badge" is no slight against the Army. The Navy and I tolerated one another for 35 training days, one of my 'boyscout badges' is the escargot fork & sushi qualification, and never served on a boat in my life.



.....there's also a NAVRES' Port Inspection Diver, but that's completely irrelevant here.


----------

